# Grub auf USB-Stick

## manuels

Moin,

ich möchte von einem USB-Stick Grub booten. Das BIOS kann das auch.

Nur wenn ich vom USB-Stick boote, bekomm ich erst die Fehlermeldung

```
This is not a bootable disk. Please insert a bootable floppy and

press any key to continue
```

Grub habe ich auch dem USB-Stick folgendermaßen installiert:

```
grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/usb /dev/sdb
```

und die Partitionstabelle sieht so aus:

```
Disk /dev/sdb: 1973 MB, 1973420032 bytes

61 heads, 62 sectors/track, 1019 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 3782 * 512 = 1936384 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x00000000

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdb1   *           1        1019     1926898    b  W95 FAT32

```

Habt ihr ne Idee, woran das liegen kann?

Danke für Hinweise!

Manuel

----------

## a.forlorn

Kann auch am Stick liegen, nicht jeder Stick kann das.

----------

## Marlo

Den hab ich.

Versuch mal:

```

mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/stick/boot

```

Wobei sda1 für deinen /dev/Eintrag steht

```
cp -pr /boot/* /mnt/stick/boot
```

 *grub wrote:*   

> 
> 
> >root (hd1,0)
> 
> >setup (hd1)
> ...

 

Wenn du nur eine Festplatte hast, ist diese hd0. Der Stick somit hd1. Hast du mehr Platten, entsprechend raufzählen.

----------

## manuels

 *a.forlorn wrote:*   

> Kann auch am Stick liegen, nicht jeder Stick kann das.

 #

Das ist mir neu. Woher weißt du das?

Marlo: Das hat leider auch nicht geklappt.

Hab schon darüber nachgedacht, dass es daran liegen könnte, das es unterschiedliche "Boot-Modi" gibt (USB-HDD, USB-Floppy) und mein BIOS nur einen unterstützt.

Ich weiß allerdings weder welchen Grub nutzt, noch wie ich es (auf dem USB-Stick) umstellen kann. Im BIOS gibt es keine entsprechende Option.

----------

## forrestfunk81

ich hatte sowas auch schon mal. musste bei mir im bios

USB Device Legacy Support ENABLE 

aktivieren

----------

## Josef.95

Nabend

Evtl. hilft diese Anleitung weiter.

Ansonsten schaue doch mal in den bekannten Suchmaschinen zb mit dem Suchbegriff "USB-Stick grub" da gibt es jede Menge Info.

viel Erfolg

----------

## manuels

 *forrestfunk81 wrote:*   

> ich hatte sowas auch schon mal. musste bei mir im bios
> 
> USB Device Legacy Support ENABLE 
> 
> aktivieren

 

Das habe ich aktiviert. Sonst listet er noch nicht mal das USB-Device im BIOS-Bootmenü auf.

Josef.95: Die Anleitung unterscheidet sich eigentlich nicht von meinem Vorgehen. Nur die nutzen ein ext2 statt vfat.

----------

## manuels

Syslinux will erst gar nicht installiert werden:

```
# syslinux -sf /dev/sdb1

syslinux: this doesn't look like a valid FAT filesystem
```

Aber der USB-Stick hat ein FAT-Dateisystem:

```
# mount

[...]

/dev/sdb1 on /mnt/usb type vfat (rw)
```

----------

## firefly

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Syslinux will erst gar nicht installiert werden:
> 
> ```
> # syslinux -sf /dev/sdb1
> 
> ...

 

was sagt 

```
fdisk -l /dev/sdb
```

----------

## manuels

Danach ist es auch eine FAT-Partition:

```
$ fdisk -l /dev/sdb

Disk /dev/sdb: 1973 MB, 1973420032 bytes

61 heads, 62 sectors/track, 1019 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 3782 * 512 = 1936384 bytes

Disk identifier: 0x00000000                    

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sdb1   *           1        1019     1926898    b  W95 FAT32
```

Was mir allerdings aufgefallen ist, dass etwas mit dem Bootsektor-Backup nicht stimmt:

```
$ fsck.vfat /dev/sdb1                          

dosfsck 2.11, 12 Mar 2005, FAT32, LFN                            

There are differences between boot sector and its backup.        

Differences: (offset:original/backup)                            

  1:48/58, 62:03/00, 63:02/00, 64:80/00, 66:00/29, 67:80/db, 68:b5/a6

  , 69:d8/4a, 70:0d/49, 71:03/20, 72:00/20, 73:08/20, 74:fa/20, 75:90/20

  , 76:90/20, 77:f6/20, 78:c2/20, 79:80/20, 80:75/20, 81:02/20, 82:b2/46

  , 83:80/41, 84:ea/54, 85:59/33, 86:7c/32, 87:00/20, 88:00/20, 89:31/20

  , 90:c0/0e, 91:8e/1f, 92:d8/be, 93:8e/77, 94:d0/7c, 95:bc/ac, 96:00/22

  , 97:20/c0, 98:fb/74, 99:a0/0b, 100:40/56, 101:7c/b4, 102:3c/0e, 103:ff/bb

  , 104:74/07, 105:02/00, 106:88/cd, 107:c2/10, 108:52/5e, 109:be/eb        

  , 110:7f/f0, 111:7d/32, 112:e8/e4, 113:34/cd, 114:01/16, 115:f6/cd        

  , 116:c2/19, 117:80/eb, 118:74/fe, 120:b4/68, 121:41/69, 122:bb/73        

  , 123:aa/20, 124:55/69, 125:cd/73, 126:13/20, 127:5a/6e, 128:52/6f        

  , 129:72/74, 130:49/20, 131:81/61, 132:fb/20, 133:55/62, 134:aa/6f        

  , 135:75/6f, 136:43/74, 137:a0/61, 138:41/62, 139:7c/6c, 140:84/65        

  , 141:c0/20, 142:75/64, 143:05/69, 144:83/73, 145:e1/6b, 146:01/2e        

  , 147:74/20, 148:37/20, 149:66/50, 150:8b/6c, 151:4c/65, 152:10/61        

  , 153:be/73, 154:05/65, 155:7c/20, 156:c6/69, 157:44/6e, 158:ff/73        

  , 159:01/65, 160:66/72, 161:8b/74, 162:1e/20, 163:44/61, 164:7c/20        

  , 165:c7/62, 166:04/6f, 167:10/6f, 168:00/74, 169:c7/61, 170:44/62        

  , 171:02/6c, 172:01/65, 173:00/20, 175:89/6c, 176:5c/6f, 177:08/70        

  , 178:c7/70, 179:44/79, 180:06/20, 181:00/61, 182:70/6e, 183:66/64        

  , 184:31/0d, 185:c0/0a, 186:89/70, 187:44/72, 188:04/65, 189:66/73        

  , 190:89/73, 191:44/20, 192:0c/61, 193:b4/6e, 194:42/79, 195:cd/20        

  , 196:13/6b, 197:72/65, 198:05/79, 199:bb/20, 200:00/74, 201:70/6f        

  , 202:eb/20, 203:7d/74, 204:b4/72, 205:08/79, 206:cd/20, 207:13/61        

  , 208:73/67, 209:0a/61, 210:f6/69, 211:c2/6e, 212:80/20, 213:0f/2e        

  , 214:84/2e, 215:ea/2e, 216:00/20, 217:e9/0d, 218:8d/0a, 220:be/00        

  , 221:05/00, 222:7c/00, 223:c6/00, 224:44/00, 225:ff/00, 227:66/00        

  , 228:31/00, 229:c0/00, 230:88/00, 231:f0/00, 232:40/00, 233:66/00        

  , 234:89/00, 235:44/00, 236:04/00, 237:31/00, 238:d2/00, 239:88/00        

  , 240:ca/00, 241:c1/00, 242:e2/00, 243:02/00, 244:88/00, 245:e8/00        

  , 246:88/00, 247:f4/00, 248:40/00, 249:89/00, 250:44/00, 251:08/00        

  , 252:31/00, 253:c0/00, 254:88/00, 255:d0/00, 256:c0/00, 257:e8/00        

  , 258:02/00, 259:66/00, 260:89/00, 261:04/00, 262:66/00, 263:a1/00        

  , 264:44/00, 265:7c/00, 266:66/00, 267:31/00, 268:d2/00, 269:66/00        

  , 270:f7/00, 271:34/00, 272:88/00, 273:54/00, 274:0a/00, 275:66/00        

  , 276:31/00, 277:d2/00, 278:66/00, 279:f7/00, 280:74/00, 281:04/00        

  , 282:88/00, 283:54/00, 284:0b/00, 285:89/00, 286:44/00, 287:0c/00

  , 288:3b/00, 289:44/00, 290:08/00, 291:7d/00, 292:3c/00, 293:8a/00

  , 294:54/00, 295:0d/00, 296:c0/00, 297:e2/00, 298:06/00, 299:8a/00

  , 300:4c/00, 301:0a/00, 302:fe/00, 303:c1/00, 304:08/00, 305:d1/00

  , 306:8a/00, 307:6c/00, 308:0c/00, 309:5a/00, 310:8a/00, 311:74/00

  , 312:0b/00, 313:bb/00, 315:70/00, 316:8e/00, 317:c3/00, 318:31/00

  , 319:db/00, 320:b8/00, 321:01/00, 322:02/00, 323:cd/00, 324:13/00

  , 325:72/00, 326:2a/00, 327:8c/00, 328:c3/00, 329:8e/00, 330:06/00

  , 331:48/00, 332:7c/00, 333:60/00, 334:1e/00, 335:b9/00, 337:01/00

  , 338:8e/00, 339:db/00, 340:31/00, 341:f6/00, 342:31/00, 343:ff/00

  , 344:fc/00, 345:f3/00, 346:a5/00, 347:1f/00, 348:61/00, 349:ff/00

  , 350:26/00, 351:42/00, 352:7c/00, 353:be/00, 354:85/00, 355:7d/00

  , 356:e8/00, 357:40/00, 359:eb/00, 360:0e/00, 361:be/00, 362:8a/00

  , 363:7d/00, 364:e8/00, 365:38/00, 367:eb/00, 368:06/00, 369:be/00

  , 370:94/00, 371:7d/00, 372:e8/00, 373:30/00, 375:be/00, 376:99/00

  , 377:7d/00, 378:e8/00, 379:2a/00, 381:eb/00, 382:fe/00, 383:47/00

  , 384:52/00, 385:55/00, 386:42/00, 387:20/00, 389:47/00, 390:65/00

  , 391:6f/00, 392:6d/00, 394:48/00, 395:61/00, 396:72/00, 397:64/00

  , 398:20/00, 399:44/00, 400:69/00, 401:73/00, 402:6b/00, 404:52/00

  , 405:65/00, 406:61/00, 407:64/00, 409:20/00, 410:45/00, 411:72/00

  , 412:72/00, 413:6f/00, 414:72/00, 416:bb/00, 417:01/00, 419:b4/00

  , 420:0e/00, 421:cd/00, 422:10/00, 423:ac/00, 424:3c/00, 426:75/00

  , 427:f4/00, 428:c3/00

1) Copy original to backup

2) Copy backup to original

3) No action

? 3

/dev/sdb1: 98 files, 27438/480781 clusters

$
```

Ich weiß aber nicht, ob ich 1) Copy original to backup oder 2) Copy backup to original wählen soll.

----------

## UTgamer

Ich würde für Linuxprogramme die du darauf installieren willst kein fat32 sondern ext2 wählen.

----------

## manuels

Theoretisch sollte es doch auch mit FAT gehen - gerade für SYSLinux.

Wenn ich ext2 nehme, kann ich nicht 100% des freien Speichers fürs hin- und herkopieren von Dateien unter Windows nutzen...

----------

## UTgamer

Mach die Grubpartition doch um die 25MB oder was benötigt wird groß und danach die 2.Partition mit fat32.

Umgehst sicher einige mögliche Fehlerquellen. Ist nur ein Tip/eine Empfehlung, denn so 25 MB tun doch keinem mehr weh.

----------

## firefly

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Theoretisch sollte es doch auch mit FAT gehen - gerade für SYSLinux.
> 
> Wenn ich ext2 nehme, kann ich nicht 100% des freien Speichers fürs hin- und herkopieren von Dateien unter Windows nutzen...

 

wie kommst du denn darauf?

Wenn du die nur für root reservierten blöcke meinst, das kannst du auch abstellen.

für ein bestehendes Dateisystem (es darf nicht gemountet sein) einfach folgenden Befehl ausführen:

```
tune2fs -m 0 <device>
```

----------

## manuels

 *Quote:*   

> wie kommst du denn darauf?
> 
> Wenn du die nur für root reservierten blöcke meinst, das kannst du auch abstellen.
> 
> für ein bestehendes Dateisystem (es darf nicht gemountet sein) einfach folgenden Befehl ausführen:
> ...

 

Da hast du mich wohl falsch verstanden - beim Erstellen einer ext2-Partition, fällt doch Speicherplatz für eine FAT-Partition weg.

----------

## Gladdle

Ich bin zwar Anfaenger, aber zwei Dinge koennten es sein:

1.) Nicht jeder Stick kann das (Wurde schon mal gesagt, ich bestaetige diese aussage hiermit  :Wink:  )

2.) Ist die Partition mit dem "bootable flag" markiert? Da war doch was im Gentoo Installatioshandbuch bei fdisk...

    EDIT: Sorry, hab Deine Tabelle nicht gesehen, Flag ist ja schon gesetzt, Sorry  :Sad: 

----------

## manuels

Hab nun eine ext2-Partition erstellt, aber grub will sich nicht installieren:

```

# grub-install --recheck --root-directory=/mnt/usb /dev/sdb

Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time.

The file /mnt/usb/boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
```

Hab schon /etc/fstab gecheckt und die inode_size auf 128 Bit gesetzt.

 *Quote:*   

> 1.) Nicht jeder Stick kann das (Wurde schon mal gesagt, ich bestaetige diese aussage hiermit  ) 

 Hab schon gegensätzliche Aussagen gehört. wieso sollten das nicht alle können?

----------

## Keepoer

 *manuels wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   1.) Nicht jeder Stick kann das (Wurde schon mal gesagt, ich bestaetige diese aussage hiermit  )  Hab schon gegensätzliche Aussagen gehört. wieso sollten das nicht alle können?

 

Hallo,

das würde mich jetzt auch interssieren? Ich hab das ganze Procedere schon mit mehreren USB Sticks durchgespielt. Und die haben alle wunderbar funktioniert - waren ausschließlich vom Grabbeltisch...

Müsste das nicht viel mehr am BIOS liegen?

@Manuels: Hast du sonst noch einen zweiten PC/Laptop mit dem du das testen könntest? Notfalls mit einer Live-CD?

MfG

Keep

----------

## manuels

Ok, habe nun mal einen USB-Stick genommen, platt gemacht und grub (mit ext2) draufgespielt.

Wenn mein Rechner davon bootet, bekomm ich 

```
Operating System not found
```

Nutze ich den Laptop meiner Mitbewohnerin, startet er grub ohne Probleme.

"Disable" den USB-Legacy-Support, wird der USB-Stick vom BIOS gar nicht mehr erkannt.

Hat jemand noch ne Idee, was ich tun kann?

----------

## manuels

Ok, habe anscheinend das Problem gefunden: Das BIOS unterstützt wohl nur Floppy-Bootprozesse von USB, nicht HDD-Bootprozesse.

Wo genau der technische Unterschied liegt, weiß ich nicht. Hab leider auch bei Wikipedia dazu nichts gefunden. Hat da jemand von euch Ahnung?

Mit einem Floppy-Image kann, das ich auf den Dongle kopiert habe, hat es jedenfalls geklappt (siehe hier).

Nur unterstützt die dann geladene Grub-Version kein USB.

Ich habe nur herausgefunden, wie man in Grub 2 USB Unterstützung einbaut, aber nix zu Grub 1.

Hat wer von euch Rat für mich?

----------

## firefly

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Ok, habe anscheinend das Problem gefunden: Das BIOS unterstützt wohl nur Floppy-Bootprozesse von USB, nicht HDD-Bootprozesse.
> 
> Wo genau der technische Unterschied liegt, weiß ich nicht. Hab leider auch bei Wikipedia dazu nichts gefunden. Hat da jemand von euch Ahnung?
> 
> 

 

Ich vermute auf eine unterschiedliche Vorgehensweise des Zugriffs, zwischen einer Floppy und einer HDD, wenn davon gebootet werden soll.

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Mit einem Floppy-Image kann, das ich auf den Dongle kopiert habe, hat es jedenfalls geklappt (siehe hier).

 

Wie hast du das floppy image auf den Dongle kopiert? Per dd?

Oder hast du nun 2 Partitionen auf dem Dongle?

----------

## manuels

 *firefly wrote:*   

> Wie hast du das floppy image auf den Dongle kopiert? Per dd?
> 
> Oder hast du nun 2 Partitionen auf dem Dongle?

 Jupp, einfach 

```
dd if=image of=/dev/sdb
```

----------

## firefly

hmm du könntest versuchen den Dongle in 2 Partitionen zu unterteilen. Eine hat die größe des Floppy images, und die andere belegt den Rest des Dongles.

In die erste Partition installierst du grub. Wenn dann dein Rechner vom Dongle den grub starten kann, kannst du die erste Partition einfach als Boot-Partition deines Linux System verwenden.

----------

## manuels

 :Confused:   Aber ich kann dann von grub nicht auf den USB-Stick zugreifen. ???

----------

## firefly

 *manuels wrote:*   

>   Aber ich kann dann von grub nicht auf den USB-Stick zugreifen. ???

 

doch zumindestens auf die Partition, von der grub gestartet wurde

----------

## manuels

Nur kann ich den USB-Stick nicht partitionieren, wenn ich auf den USB-Floppy setze.

Meines Wissens ist dann das anlegen einer Partitionstabelle nicht möglich.

----------

## manuels

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Wo genau der technische Unterschied liegt, weiß ich nicht. Hab leider auch bei Wikipedia dazu nichts gefunden. Hat da jemand von euch Ahnung?

 

Ich hab mir jetzt einige Seiten durchgelesen, aber ich verstehe immer noch nicht, wo der Unterschied für das BIOS zwischen MBR und Bootsektor besteht.

Jedes mal muss doch das BIOS nur den ersten Sektor in den Speicher laden und das Programm starten.

Nur bei MBR sucht der MBR-Code den Bootsektor - aber das ist doch für das BIOS egal.#

Wo ist also der Unterscheid für das BIOS zwischen USB-HDD und USB-Floppy?

----------

